# InMotionHosting VPS Review (Los Angeles)



## HiredSupport (Nov 26, 2015)

Review: I purchased a VPS from InMotionHosting. They called me about 30-35 minutes saying I would get a welcome letter and my details soon after. Got my WHM and they offer web migration from old host (with CPanel) but I ended up moving it myself. Another useful feature is by default they have to approve the domain for mail usage - this means they can keep a very good eye on spammers. Your mail will otherwise fail if you don't get your domain whitelisted. Technical support was very very helpful - received the same guy twice who helped get that straightened out. I neeeded an LA location, which nowadays seem like you pay a premium for that location - which is true! I'm not into the server administration side of things but know how to use Cpanel WHM and have had no issues doing what I need. The server is managed as well. You really can't beat the price for a managed server (managed meaning the basics). If you need a good west coast location with a host that's straight forward and easy to work with, give them a look atleast. 

Speed: 9/10
Support: 9/10

Price: $34.99 (6 months prepaid)

Ram:
6GB


Storage:


130GB


Bandwidth:


3TB


IP Addresses:


2


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 27, 2015)

I must say your username isn't helping to know if this review is honest or not hehe


----------



## HiredSupport (Nov 27, 2015)

zafouhar said:


> I must say your username isn't helping to know if this review is honest or not hehe



Hey! Our site is actually for outsourcing live chat support, customer support, voice/phone support, telemarketing, that sort of thing. We're not associated with InMotion at all, but I see how my name could be misconstrued


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 27, 2015)

HiredSupport said:


> Hey! Our site is actually for outsourcing live chat support, customer support, voice/phone support, telemarketing, that sort of thing. We're not associated with InMotion at all, but I see how my name could be misconstrued



Ah thanks for clarifying  yeah it sounded quite weird


----------



## AdvanceSolution (Jan 5, 2017)

I had also reviewed  inmotionhosting in my website its quite good hosting packages & Reliable host


----------

